# Best cat in the world!



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

His name is Jonathan and he is HUGE!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And a real beauty, as well.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you! He's my best friend! I love my baby


----------



## Kimibobs1 (Sep 20, 2013)

What a beautiful cat!  I have five, rescue/feral.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks  You're very kind to rescue five cats. It must be a lot of work to look after them! I rescued an old cat once, who I found abandoned near where I lived. I took her in and named her Scruffy, and she was a lovely pet until she passed away. I miss her <3


----------



## SkyMama (Sep 26, 2012)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## Kimibobs1 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is Storm, we got him form The Cats Protection, one year ago. He was living on a rubbish dump and was just a kitten. Some travelling folk picked him up and gave him to the Society, then we saw him in their newsletter and just had to bring him home.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, what a sweetie that Storm is.  Love the inquisitive expression.


----------



## Kimibobs1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes he does look as though he is about to ask a question. Your boy is so beautiful and handsome and big!
I've posted pictures of all my cats if you want to have a look.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks SkyMama 

Storm is very handsome. What beautiful fur!


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

i wouldnt say the best cat in the world  but he's a Lovely Cat .he's big , do you know what breed is he? i have a Persian cat he's bigger than yours and he was stray when i found him and sick too so i took care of him


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what breed he is. I just bought him from a pet store. He wouldn't be a pure breed - they just called him a domestic short hair. I call him a Tabby, but I know that just describes his coloring.

A Persian cat would be lovely - does he have very long fur? It's lovely that you took him in and took care of him. If he's bigger than my cat he must be enormous!


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

yeh , he looks like other cats , hes dont got a flat face , i will try to post a pic later. btw yes when i found him he was sick and dying and needed a surgery but he looked fine and healthy i realized that later that he is in pain i guess his previous owners did not have the money to fix him , i did that and now he is all healthy . ill post a pic later


----------

